# Nasal breathing



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I stumbled upon mouth breathing vs nasal breathing today and then did some more digging into it and wow, mouth breathing seems pretty stupid with all of the benefits of nasal breathing. Nasal breathing filters the air, extracts more oxygen, does not lead to teeth/bite/facial development problems (unlike mouth breathing), and it can lower stress. The only time the mouth is really needed is during an emergency or exercise.

Here I sit trying to do nasal breathing, but it requires a lot of active concentration, since I naturally have a space between lip that encourages mouth breathing. Plus when I do it, my mouth gets so wet, I am immune against dry mouth at this rate. Anyways, just listing this topic of interest. Maybe it can benefit some here.

I really wonder though, why is this never spoken about? I have never heard about nasal breathing ONCE in all my trips to the doctor or dentist. It would be best if parents knew about it so they could encourage it during during adolescence.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

My dentist growing up would tell me this, I always breath through my nose.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I alway breath through my nose unless it is blocked - I don't think many people breath through their mouth unconsciously.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Well no one ever goes into the science about it or the benefits but everyone always says " breathe through your nose" without knowing why, lol. I would love to breathe through my nose but it's always blocked. I've tried that magic pot, peppermint oil, and some nasal spray and nothing...


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

@THEuTASTEsOFeINKd I agree with you. I unconscionably breathe through my mouth because my nose is always so stuffy.

The only thing that seems to help is 12 hour decongestant spray. However, I can really only use that 2-3x per week.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

they say the nose heats the air and fliters the crap in the air via nose hairs its also important for smell over evolution it was important for humans to smell good smells and bad smells one indicating safety the other indicating something bad like death and that can be associated with disease and an unpleasant place to go. also the smell of wild animals example cougars really stink you can smell them if you are ever in the bush and one is around they really stink worse than wet dog strong smell and bears almost no smell but they will clash there teeth to warn you so hearing is important too. lol


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Consider getting a mechanical air filter. Less dust in the air might mean less nasal clogging...? I got one and am really happy with it. Then again it might just be in my head because I freak out about small stuff like dust in the air.


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

After coming across "Buteyko Breathing Method" I realized how poorly I have been breathing and just how much mouth breathing can contribute to anxiety. For the past few months I have been practicing the reduced breathing method through the nose as described in the Buteyko method. It helps with chronic fatigue, poor immune system and anxiety. It definitely has positive results for me. I have been a heavy mouth breather for years and realized when my anxiety was worst it was associated with heavy breathing. Many anxiety sufferers are basically chronically hyperventilating.

Check it out

http://www.pe2000.com/buteyko.htm

http://www.normalbreathing.com/d-chronic-fatigue-syndrome.php


----------



## DecemberChild (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Sollozzo - I've just been discovering information about Buteyko Breathing and am starting to train in earnest to breathe through my nose as often as possible. It takes an effort for sure, but I believe a lot of the physical affects of anxiety attack will be lessened by learning how not to over breath in these situations. The goal is that with time the anxiety triggers will also dissipate as the mind is more comfortable and relaxed.



Sollozzo said:


> After coming across "Buteyko Breathing Method" I realized how poorly I have been breathing and just how much mouth breathing can contribute to anxiety. For the past few months I have been practicing the reduced breathing method through the nose as described in the Buteyko method. It helps with chronic fatigue, poor immune system and anxiety. It definitely has positive results for me. I have been a heavy mouth breather for years and realized when my anxiety was worst it was associated with heavy breathing. Many anxiety sufferers are basically chronically hyperventilating.
> 
> Check it out
> 
> ...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

great post!


----------



## DecemberChild (Jul 4, 2011)

Some great information on this topic and some new & exciting research:

http://forums.phoenixrising.me/show...-Want-to-Calm-Down!-with-Alicia-E.-Meuret-PhD


----------

